# Marriage



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Marriage is like a deck of cards. In the beginning you only need two Hearts and a Diamond, by the end you'll wish you had a Club and a Spade !!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very good, not heard that before :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: very good!


----------

